# Sept 25th - Cincinnati, OH - Montgomery Inn



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

This year's Annual Cigar Dinner is going to be at Montgomery Inn Boathouse in Cincinnati, OH. The price is $75 and includes a variation of premium cigars, drinks before, and during dinner, a very large ribs and chicken dinner, and after dinner port. The dinner will take place outside on their patio where cigar smoking is permitted.

More detailed information can be obtained by going to www.thepartysource.com or by calling 1-866-78CIGAR.

Hope to see area Gorillas there!! :ss


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I may have to try and make this one. I've been to one before and it was a good time.


----------

